# worried about getting passport



## holly123 (21 Mar 2010)

I need to get a new passport.  I am going to cork tomorrow and have all the paperwork.  Does anyone know if its likly I will get one on the same day if Im there at opening time.  I am travelling to London on Thursday and I didnt realise my passport was up untill this weekend. thanks


----------



## niceoneted (21 Mar 2010)

What airline are to traveling to London with? There may not be a necessity for the passport as you may be able to use your driving license. 
From what others have been saying on other similar threads I doubt you'll get the passport on the day.


----------



## holly123 (21 Mar 2010)

it'sve ryanair any I'm afraid I do need the passport or a European identity card so will have to give it a try tomorrow


----------



## sunrock (22 Mar 2010)

On my last flight with ryanair to London we only had to show our boarding card. I`d imagine that you would be O.K. going to the U.K. with your driving licence as well. Take your passport with you just in case.


----------



## shesells (22 Mar 2010)

The advice on this thread is awful. There is zero chance OP. Passport office staff on serious go slow. Unless it's a life and death scenario you have no chance of getting a passport by Thursday. Ryanair will not let you fly without a passport, you can't check in online without one either.

Check out the passport office strike thread on the travel board here.


----------



## Slim (22 Mar 2010)

shesells said:


> The advice on this thread is awful. There is zero chance OP. Passport office staff on serious go slow. Unless it's a life and death scenario you have no chance of getting a passport by Thursday. Ryanair will not let you fly without a passport, you can't check in online without one either.
> 
> Check out the passport office strike thread on the travel board here.


 
Do you need a passport to fly from Republic to UK?


----------



## shesells (22 Mar 2010)

On Ryanair yes you do.


----------



## suzie (22 Mar 2010)

surprise O'Leary hasnt pulled a PR stunt by relaxing this requirement due to the dispute? ie bring the recently expired passport and say a valid drivers license. 

S.


----------



## demoivre (22 Mar 2010)

In fairness it's fairly explicit as to what documentation .


----------



## Mpsox (22 Mar 2010)

According to RTE there is currently a backlog of 40000 applications which would take 20 days to clear

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0322/pay1.html


----------



## Slim (22 Mar 2010)

shesells said:


> On Ryanair yes you do.


 
Thanks - hadn't realised that.


----------



## sunrock (23 Mar 2010)

Well why dont you use the out of date one? I am sure no one would be too fussy if it was a month out of date and you are only going to the U.K. Bring your drivers licence also in case you go back by ferry.


----------



## shesells (24 Mar 2010)

sunrock said:


> Well why dont you use the out of date one? I am sure no one would be too fussy if it was a month out of date and you are only going to the U.K. Bring your drivers licence also in case you go back by ferry.



Have you ever flown Ryanair? See the link posted in an earlier post. No chance!!


----------



## sunrock (27 Mar 2010)

Well it is worth a chance. I think it would be O.K. Definetly better than telling them that your passport is in the passport office.The staff usually just check that your name is correct and the photo matches.


----------



## shesells (27 Mar 2010)

Sorry but that's ridiculous advice. Ryanair have rules and are applying them. No valid passport, no flight. Simple as that!


----------



## sunrock (28 Mar 2010)

Does Ryanair look at the expiry dates of each passport as  one goes thru`security?
I presume most people applying for passport renewal have at least a few weeks to go in their pasport.Its just that their passport is tied up in the bureaucracy of the passport office.


----------



## orka (28 Mar 2010)

sunrock said:


> Does Ryanair look at the expiry dates of each passport as one goes thru`security?


I'm sure they do anyway but, particularly at the moment with Ryanair publicly stating it is not their responsibility to provide solutions for the government's problems, I'm sure staff have been told to pay very close attention to expiry dates and not allow expired ones through.
I don't know why passport renewal at least can't be outsourced. I can understand the need for checking birth certs etc for a first-time passport but really, what skill level can be involved in issuing a renewal to an adult?


----------



## shesells (28 Mar 2010)

sunrock said:


> Does Ryanair look at the expiry dates of each passport as  one goes thru`security?
> I presume most people applying for passport renewal have at least a few weeks to go in their pasport.Its just that their passport is tied up in the bureaucracy of the passport office.



You need the passport to check in and you either present it to the desk or you give the details online. They will not allow expired passports to be used. A friend of mine had to re-book with Aer Lingus after they were refused check in by Ryanair due to passport being out of date.

You now don't need to send in your old passport when applying for a new one so if people have time left in their passport, they can use it, before you used to have to send it in.


----------



## holly123 (29 Mar 2010)

hi, just wanted to thank everyone for the advise.  I got my passport intime.  Went to Cork passport office,. queue's were not too bad, went down monday morn,, had my travel docs and explained my case.  was told there was no hope of having it on time.  Put in application anyway, checked it on the internet a few days later and it was approved so drove back down and picked it up.  I was lucky i suppose but found them all very pleasent to deal with and no queues the day I went back down either. thanks again


----------



## Shiraz (30 Mar 2010)

For anyone who needs to get a passport urgently, a trip to the Cork office is definitely worth it.

My brother found out late on Fri that his passport was out of date, and is travelling abroad tomorrow (Wed).
He queued all night on Sun night at the passport office in Dublin, and was one of the first few in the door in the morning, but they couldn't give him an emergency passport.
He jumped in the car, got to the Cork passport about 14:30, and picked up his temporary "one-trip" passport at 16:00.
There were about 50 people in the queue in front of him, but nothing like the hundreds of people in the queue in Dublin.
He is very relieved, and will never make the mistake of letting a passport expire again!


----------



## redchariot (30 Mar 2010)

Shiraz said:


> My brother found out late on Fri that his passport was out of date, and is travelling abroad tomorrow (Wed).



To be honest I can never understand why people leave such an important thing like a passport renewal to the last minute; people should know that their passport is due to expire and start thinking about getting a new one a few months in advance (longer if planning to travel long-haul as many countries outside the EU require a minimum of 6  months validity).

Having said that I have to symphatise with those people who did apply weeks ago, thinking that they will have the passport back within two weeks.

And fair play to your brother for getting it sorted out.


----------

